# Garmin Edge 1000



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Apr 2014)

I have one on order, anyone else getting one?
Info at DC Rainmaker

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/04/garmin-edge-1000.html


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 Apr 2014)

Nope ,, quite happy with my 800.
Do like the bigger screen though


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2014)

It does have a couple of nice features, but my 800 does what i need at the moment.


----------



## zizou (10 Apr 2014)

The features look good and im sure its a great bit of kit but its just too big...the 800 / 810 is about the limit for what i want on my bars or stem


----------



## Louch (11 Apr 2014)

I am mr gadget, but doesn't have enough to it to justify upgrade from 800 for me


----------



## e-rider (11 Apr 2014)

zizou said:


> The features look good and im sure its a great bit of kit but its just too big...the 800 / 810 is about the limit for what i want on my bars or stem


I agree with this, and I think Garmin have made a mistake in making it even bigger - there will be a lot of riders for whom it will simply be too big! I actually wouldn't want anything bigger than the 200/500, although I could be convinced to upgrade to the 800 if it had fewer bugs and a faster processor!


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Apr 2014)

I like it, but not enough to buy it, yet. Just not enough stuff I want. N

Quite risky IMO the loading of live segment and the unit actively encouraging the user to go faster on public roads, won't belong before that have someone trying to sue them, that and live texts etc I just want to ride! the last thing I want is reading texts etc.

I wonder if they will have better controls than Strava on the setting up of segments, I couldn't tell if they were live updated whilst on the road or if you had to download them for your route from Connect. 

It looks thinner and if the out front mounts lets you mount it horizontally it wouldn't look too bad, although it will not be launched with the firmware that enables the switching of the screen. Also as with all Garmin devices early adopter are in fact Beta testers and I would wait at least until Firmware 2.40/2.50 

Strangely I am a bit more excited about the no magnet Cadence and Speed sensor..


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Apr 2014)

*5 reasons why the Garmin Edge 1000 won’t be much use to you.*

*1. Stay connected*
_“Calls, texts and live tracking allowing friends and family to follow races and training activities in real time.”
If there’s one thing I love about cycling it’s the ability to get away from the world. Fine I might have my phone on me for emergencies but I’m not taking calls whilst on my way. It’s separated from the experience of cycling and should continue to stay like that.
I don’t really want to be alerted if i’ve received a text or phone call. As for tracking, who want’s to be tracked whilst on there bike?! Again, I can see it as a safety precaution but I can’t image my Mum and Dad on an evening saying “Oh shall we see where Tim is? He might be on his bike some where near Ilkley!?” etc. No. Just no.
This feature also always you to track the progress of a segment in real time. I really think this is a bad idea. It’s bad enough that we gear our selves up to go as hard and fast at the segment in front of us, I can’t imagine it’s all that safe to know you can look down to observe whether or not you’re in front?! Bad idea…
*2. Garmins versions of Strava?*
Garmin… You’re so late it’s unbearable. Strava sunk that ship for you a while ago and I can’t imagine all of a sudden people will easily switch. The cyclists who have been using Strava for the last few years won’t be interested in a competitor unless there are some ground breaking features available.
*3. Round trip routing capabilities*
Whilst this seems like a good idea I’m absolutely skeptical as to how well it might work. In a nut shell shell you tell the device how far you want to go and it creates 3 ‘cycling friendly’ rides that might be of interest. Sounds great on paper but it’s bad enough when I’m attempting a new route on Mapmyride… I’ve managed to go through dodgy estates, bridal paths and attempted to pass roads that no longer exist.
*4. Exceptional Display
Garmin boasts the new device will have a high res display, touch screen facilities optimal for gloves and, my favorite, ambiant light sensor… Ohhh yeah. In my mind I see the ambiant light sensor to add to the mood whilst sexy time crops up and you’re wanting to check your climbing elevation from the ride earlier. Why put your sweet heart off when you can just add to the mode right?!
5. Cost
£499… I think that say’s it all!*_


----------



## Kies (11 Apr 2014)

having just stumped up for the complete 800 bundle inc city maps from wiggle (£299) - not interested in 1000


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> I like it, but not enough to buy it, yet. Just not enough stuff I want. N
> 
> Also as with all Garmin devices early adopter are in fact Beta testers and I would wait at least until Firmware 2.40/2.50



Of all the things that have been said, this ^ is the most pertinent.
Plus, of course, firmware update 2.9/2.10 will bugger things up again.

Garmin sent me a replacement 800 when my original unit developed faults.
The new unit is also faulty but in a _different_ way .........
While I'm at it, Garmin sent me a replacement Etrex when my original unit developed faults.
The new unit is also faulty and in the _same_ way ........

Progress then ? 

.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Apr 2014)

I still like my 705


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I still like my 705



Same here. Does what I need and lots I don't need too.


----------



## sackville d (11 Apr 2014)

Some of us out here in the sticks are still spinning magnets you know! Not for me Mr.H.


----------



## Kies (12 Apr 2014)

My best rides are of a known distance, without any computers or gizmo's


----------



## NormanD (15 Apr 2014)

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but is the latest Garmin stuff creeping up towards mobile phone sizes?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2014)

NormanD said:


> Now correct me if I'm wrong, but is the latest Garmin stuff creeping up towards mobile phone sizes?




Certainly looks that way.
And DC Rainmaker has mentioned it too,


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Apr 2014)

I would not run it on my road bike due to the size I'm going to mount it landscape mode on my MTB as a small screen is harder to see when shaking around on trails.


----------



## Basil.B (16 Apr 2014)

Can you watch tv on it too?


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Apr 2014)

It's not for me... and I don't have high hopes for the device in general, the 810 is still buggy beyond belief!

As for the new features, too little too late on the segment stuff and the mobile phone linking... that is absolutely what I do NOT want 

It is too big front on, although it is shallower, so might have a lower frontal area on the TT bike, but that problem could be solved with a custom mount on any Garmin, to get the device hidden behind a forearm or something 

People will vote with their wallet I suppose.


----------



## S1mon (16 Apr 2014)

I have one on order and already have the wireless link for my di2


----------



## g0kmt (16 Apr 2014)

Tempted to be honest, I have had the 810 for a year now, and whilst I have not had the problems many others have had, I think the 810 screen is a little small for my taste. My 810 would be recycled to my niece, she is well into training. I just like the latest tech ;-)


----------



## jifdave (28 Apr 2014)

http://road.cc/content/news/117573-video-unboxing-new-garmin-edge-1000


----------



## dodgy (8 May 2014)

I succumbed, mine should arrive tomorrow


----------



## jonny jeez (9 May 2014)

I dislike the move towards phone integration of any navigation device....seems totally counter intuitive to road safety.

Do like wifi though, be good to upload to gps sites direct from the device.

Bigger screen size also attractive, but just not enough to make me reach for the credit card.


----------



## e-rider (9 May 2014)

I'm happy with the 200


----------



## vickster (9 May 2014)

I've not yet figured out how to use the 800 effectively!


----------



## dodgy (10 May 2014)

I've been on just two rides with it so far, guess what? It hasn't crashed and navigating works perfectly. I can't quite believe it, a new Garmin device doing what it's supposed to do 

There are some minor bugs, but nothing serious. I really like being able to create a course while on the go.

Best place for information on this device is the Garmin forum, there's only a few of us who have one so far, but that will soon change.


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 May 2014)

Ive not got round to grtting the 800 yet  

Im still running a 310 or something?

Do love the bigger screen on the 1000

Gotta say though, it just looks ugly mounted on bars/stems, as do most bike exceseries, hence my garmins are always in my back pocket, throw them bar mounts in the bin!


----------



## vickster (10 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Gotta say though, it just looks ugly mounted on bars/stems, as do most bike exceseries, hence my garmins are always in my back pocket, throw them bar mounts in the bin!



Not much use, if as me, you got the garmin for the mapping....


----------



## MattE72 (10 May 2014)

I've been tempted to upgrade my 200 for some time but it's never crashed or let me down and does exactly what I need it to do: record my ride! I can view all the gumph later on Strava when I get home! 

A bigger screen is just going to encourage someone like me to glance at it too much!


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Not much use, if as me, you got the garmin for the mapping....



Yes, same here if I dont know where Im going, say for instance a Audax I aint done before, other tyhan that its in my back pocket, just switched on for reference, Im not interested in what time it is


----------



## Big A (10 May 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> *5 reasons why the Garmin Edge 1000 won’t be much use to you.*
> 
> *1. Stay connected*
> _“Calls, texts and live tracking allowing friends and family to follow races and training activities in real time.”
> ...



You forgot 6.... it'll be unusable for the first 6 months whilst they figure out the firmware.....


----------



## dodgy (10 May 2014)

Big A said:


> You forgot 6.... it'll be unusable for the first 6 months whilst they figure out the firmware.....



You forgot my post, it's working fine. 

This forum is so curmudgeonly  Anyway, like I said, most of the up to date information is on the Garmin Forums, so if any of you need further advice that's where you'll get it - from people who own them.


----------



## TigerT (11 May 2014)

I currently have an 800, if the bigger screen makes it easier to see maps whilst out, I will get one. I'm often missing signs for cycle routes so like to have them planned into the Garmin to follow. Not easy to see on the 800.

Have to wait though, not available out here until sometime in June.


----------



## e-rider (11 May 2014)

MattE72 said:


> I've been tempted to upgrade my 200 for some time but it's never crashed or let me down and does exactly what I need it to do: record my ride! I can view all the gumph later on Strava when I get home!
> 
> A bigger screen is just going to encourage someone like me to glance at it too much!


my 200 has never crashed either, and I'm only aware of one software bug


----------



## Big A (11 May 2014)

dodgy said:


> You forgot my post, it's working fine.
> 
> This forum is so curmudgeonly  Anyway, like I said, most of the up to date information is on the Garmin Forums, so if any of you need further advice that's where you'll get it - from people who own them.



your post where you mention the minor bugs is that  

Don't get me wrong, i'm a massive garmin fan, their CS is one of the best. But they do have a habit of releasing products with simple bugs that (on a £500 product) you would have expected to have been ironed out before it hits the market. I'll end up getting one, but, like a lot of people, i don't see the £200+ benefit over the 810 just yet.


----------



## dodgy (12 May 2014)

In stock at Start Cycles if anyone's interested, pretty sure TRIATHLETE10 still works as a code to get a further 10% off.
http://startcycles.co.uk/garmin-edge-1000-gps-cycling-computer-unit.html


----------



## g0kmt (21 May 2014)

Having done a couple of rides with my edge 1000, I can report that it does indeed work. Yes there are a few glitches, Bluetooth needs the sensors to be connected before it works properly, they in turn, need waking up before the unit is turned on. There is also a bug that locks the screen intermittently. The odometer starts at - and is for the unit only, it cannot be set to a value Firmware updates could fix these.

The largest issues are that the bike profiles in the 810 do not exist in the 1000 and the odometer is for the unit only, not bikes ridden with it.

Other than those "small" issues, for me it works well, its quick to boot up, locks on to satellites quickly and the screen display is far superior in both look and touchscreen operation.


----------



## dodgy (21 May 2014)

Routing is brilliant on the 1000, delighted with that part of it. Also screen is excellent.


----------



## John Shingler (4 Jun 2014)

what about the size of it? I have a 800 and I'm concerned the 1000 is too big. Also I guess I need to ditch all my nice expensive K mounts and replace with longer ones.


----------



## Andrew Br (4 Jun 2014)

g0kmt said:


> There is also a bug that locks the screen intermittently. The odometer starts at - and is for the unit only, it cannot be set to a value Firmware updates could fix these.



I'm sorry to hear about these "issues" but I'm not surprised.
Remember the comments up thread about beta testing ?

.


----------



## TigerT (16 Jun 2014)

Got mine on Saturday. I pretty much agree with all the comments about beta testing, there are bugs particularly with the phone connectivity, wifi and segments. However, I'm pretty happy with it so far. Ran it for a long ride in parallel with my 800 and all went well.

Have to say that I'm not interested in the phone connectivity or the wifi, so the bugs being reported don't bother me too much. The only thing that really annoyed me was downloading segments to the Edge. It took multiple attempts and doesn't seem at all consistent.

Things I like.


The Screen (my main reason for purchase) very big and clear, even in bright sunlight.
The new speed / cadence sensors. These are now easily switchable between bikes. No more cable ties!
Directions are pretty good. I set it to navigate a course I had set up, it only missed 1 turn in a 20km section. Better than the 800 which missed a few.
Things I don't like.

It doesn't fit my old out front mounts. 1 new one came in the box, but I'm having to use the rubber band type mounts on my other bikes.
It beeps as soon as it's charged and continues to do so every 10 minutes or so until you unplug it - annoying if you charge it overnight.
It turns itself on every time you unplug it from the PC or a charger.
In general, I like it, it serves the purpose I want it for. The speed, distance and cadence were very close to the figures on the 800 over a 100km ride and the navigation was better. If you can live with the current bugs it's great, otherwise better to wait.


----------



## maltloaf (16 Jun 2014)

I'd happily buy a 1000 if my budget allowed it. I had a 510 and loved it, moved to a 800 to get mapping, only didn't get the 810 because of price. The 1000 is more again but I am really tempted


----------



## yello (16 Jun 2014)

My 305 (no, not the Peugeot!) is still going strong and doing the job. I've looked at each new Edge product but not been sufficiently tempted to buy. The 200 is probably the closest, like-for-like replacement but tbh I don't like the rather child's toy look of the interface/screens. If my 305 packed in, I think I'd look either look to find another or go the etrex way.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Sep 2014)

Any more views on the 1000? I have an 800 which is fine, but could be tempted with the 1000.


----------

